# Alienware M15X AlienFX problem



## Rhypht (Jun 19, 2011)

I reformatted my Alienware M15X laptop a few days ago, and have since been able to get everything working normally except the AlienFX lights on the keyboard, speakers, touchbar, etc. Upon reading online, it looks like this is a pretty common problem, but weeding through the talk and finding a straight answer has been rather difficult. 

What I have done so far to try to fix the problem:
-Installed the Command Center from the Dell website
-Installed Microsoft .NET 4 framework, then re-installed the command center
-Unplugged the battery and power cable and held down the power button for 20 seconds 

I still get the error "The device you have selected is included in the current theme but AlienFX cannot detect this device on your system. Do you want to remove this device from the current theme?" when I try to open the Command Center.

All of the touch buttons work on the touchstrip, it's just nearly impossible to read them because they are all backlit. In that sense, I know that it is JUST AlienFX that is not working.

Does anybody know any other possible solutions, or a fix for this problem?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Rhypht and welcome to TSF,

Open your Device Manager (Control Panel > Device Manager).

Are there any devices listed with red Xs or yellow !s?


----------



## Rhypht (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply,

Yes. there are two devices listed with a yellow !.
One of them is under "Other Devices" under the name "Unknown Device".
The other is under Universal Serial Bus Controllers, again with the name "Unknown Device".
I have installed all drivers that came with my computer, and the USB device is something that has popped up as an error a few times since the reformat.

*EDIT: I installed the drivers of the unknown device under the Other Devices menu, turned out to be an infrared sensor. The device under the USB Controllers menu, when updated, says it is already up to date, and keeps the name of Unknown Device.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Right click on each device and select properties.

Select the Details tab and select Hardware IDs from the pull down menu.

List the IDs for each device.


----------



## Rhypht (Jun 19, 2011)

The hardware ID for the only device left with a yellow ! (under USB Controllers) is "USB\UNKNOWN"


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Are there any other devices that aren't working properly, like the webcam?


----------



## Rhypht (Jun 19, 2011)

No, all other devices work just fine. I have already tested the webcam, touchpad, touch sense buttons, speakers, jacks, etc.


----------



## wagny1 (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been with the same problem almost a week....i tried everything.....the only one solution that i found is call Dell ...i explained my problem.........and the day after a technician was knocking my door for change the main board...right after i update the BIOS to the last one .....and turn it off the laptop for a while...remove the battery and plug in back an switch on........and finally i installed the operating system (the technician just did the hardware part)......the driver installation i made it with the last updates from the dell page ...DO NOT USE FOR ANY REASON THE RESOURCE DVD THAT COMES WITH THE LAPTOP (exactly the problem is the command center that is out of date from the resource dvd) the installation order that i followed is: chipset, osd, display,everything else and finally the command center, everything in that order......and that's the end of the story. 
Alienware m15x


----------



## wagny1 (Jun 30, 2011)

i forget....... after the technitian finish his job make sure to make a full test hardware and to update the bios you need first to burn it in a cd and then make the update from the boot......good luck


----------



## wooldorf (Aug 24, 2011)

*Alienware m15x permanent Alien FX problem, solved*

i have problem with my alienware area51 m15x,.

Alien fx gone. all lights become dark, and not responding for any solution method.

I have spent with this almost 3 days, with no success. 

reflashing wetre not possible coz command center (no dif of it ver.) said, THERE IS NO ALIEN FX controller found. All lights are dark, even pow. button.

after MANY MANY tryies of many many methods it still dark.
the conclusion was::::: "ALIEN FX DIED" : (  (bios res, and other more advanced steps were not solve the problem, ever system reinstallation and ALL of drivers were tested with no result)

there is hardware solution to permanent alien FX lights ON.

you can chose your favorite colour by combination of 000,001,010,100 ..., 111 = all are flashing R+B+G = WHITE


(3 photos included)M15x Problem/Technical Question thread - Page 104


----------



## wooldorf (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Alienware m15x permanent Alien FX problem, solved*

I have problem with my alienware area51 m15x,.

Alien fx gone. all lights become dark, and not responding for any solution method.

I have spent with this almost 3 days, with no success. 

reflashing wetre not possible coz command center (no dif of it ver.) said, THERE IS NO ALIEN FX controller found. All lights are dark, even pow. button.

after MANY MANY tryies of many many methods it still dark.
the conclusion was::::: "ALIEN FX DIED" : (  (bios res, and other more advanced steps were not solve the problem, ever system reinstallation and ALL of drivers were tested with no result)

there is hardware solution to permanent alien FX lights ON.

you can chose your favorite colour by combination of 001,010,011, 000 :1angel: = all are flashing R+B+G = WHITE 111 = DARKNES 


if yours keyboard is no light, then yor current combination is "111". means all of 3 lines have +5V on it, (it need to be short circuit with "0" -ground, depends of pins. try others (from 1 to 3, to chose your color of keboard)


----------

